# Au Sable river, 5-21-10



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Fished the Au Sable for a few hours friday afternoon. Caught a few smallies, and a walleye. They all came on small swimbaits, in a few different styles/colors. Steelhead numbers were light, went 0-2 on crawlers. The river is low and clear, but fish seemed pretty active.


----------



## rwenglish1 (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice photographs I really like the colors, I was there Friday also I stayed till after dark floating back to the parking lot. I did not have the right gurgler, after three yanks it would sink, and the tail was to long. I had one HUGHE splash just behind where I was and several grabs but could not connect. Must me nice, those are some great looking fish.
Congrats on your success.
rw





ausable_steelhead said:


> Fished the Au Sable for a few hours friday afternoon. Caught a few smallies, and a walleye. They all came on small swimbaits, in a few different styles/colors. Steelhead numbers were light, went 0-2 on crawlers. The river is low and clear, but fish seemed pretty active.


----------



## Bulletproof (Jul 26, 2005)

Nice....Love the smallies.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Nice report Jon, Thanks for sharing! Look's like your getting some good quality time in on eastside for change.


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

Great job man, but are'nt they the wrong color..They don't look chrome to me unless my computer monitor is going on the "fritz"....:yikes::lol:


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> but are'nt they the wrong color..They don't look chrome to me unless my computer monitor is going on the "fritz"....


Oops, my bad:evilsmile:coolgleam.....


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

VERY VERY NICE, wtg Jon now that's more like it.. Are you ready for the skam's....


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Oops, my bad:evilsmile:coolgleam.....


Top one is no steel, but you already knew it. Nice


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Nice pics and report! You do know that eastside spring kings are catch and release due to their rareity now don't you.:lol: Nice job, guessing you walked the board to catch that one.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> Top one is no steel, but you already knew it. Nice


Oh yeah, but it fit my humoring response well.....



> You do know that eastside spring kings are catch and release due to their rareity now don't you. Nice job, guessing you walked the board to catch that one


Those fish are from the West side, around my area, the last two days. I have seen salmon off the north pier in late May/early June before. In 2005 one evening I seen a big steelhead, one king and quite a few LRB's around, with pods of carp in the back corner of the north pier. The next morning, we caught 5 steelhead from the Au Sable, all fresh.


----------

